# Durchsichtiger JButton



## Titanpharao (3. Dez 2007)

Jetzt etwas, was ich aber echt nicht weis.

Wenn man auf ein JLabel ein Image setzt, welches zum Teil transparent ist, wird der transparente Teil nicht angezeigt.
Jetzt probier ich das auch auf einen Button. Aber es funktioniert nicht richtig. Es wird zwar der transparente Teil nicht angezeigt, aber der zeigt mir dafür denn standard jbutton an...:-/
Die Schaltfläche kann gern größer sein, diese will ich aber nicht "durchsehen".


----------



## The_S (3. Dez 2007)

JButton ist Opaque?


----------



## Titanpharao (3. Dez 2007)

kk habs  kann gelöscht werden oder für die faulen
Für das Transparente
button.setContentAreaFilled(false);
Für denn blöden Rand
button.setBorderPainted(false);


----------



## Titanpharao (3. Dez 2007)

ne also das du gepostet hast, habe ich schon selber probiert....geht ne ;-)


----------

